# Doncaster Show



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Just while Im on here I might as well ask...

Who is going to the show and who is going the night before and staying over...

There are 4 of us coming down from scotland and staying in a travel lodge and was just wondering who else is going to be around as we could all meet up and have a good old rfuk chin wag... and to keep it on topic... mostly about lizards...lol


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

i'll be going up from Nottingham as that isn't that long a journey I will jst be waking up at the crack of dawn and getting there realy early on the day.
Good to see some Scottish people going. Although if there are some Welsh people as well we might have a translation problem you know Scottish people trying to speak English and Welsh people trying to speak Engilsh.:whistling2:
:lol2: Only joking.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be making the long drive up from Sheffield to be there


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

We'll be going up on the day as well. Doesn't take that long to get there. Meeting some RFUK people there. Then more at bar at lunchtime.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Should be a great day!
I'm counting down the days now, only 12 left. Almost more exciting then Christmas.:2thumb:


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

me and other half are driving down from edinburgh, but we are leaving at the crack of dawn, it takes 4 hours so we are planning to leave at 6am in order to be there for 10am and yeahn im also like an exited child at christmas. hehehe :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

jimnamman said:


> me and other half are driving down from edinburgh, but we are leaving at the crack of dawn, it takes 4 hours so we are planning to leave at 6am in order to be there for 10am and yeahn im also like an exited child at christmas. hehehe :2thumb:


I would recommend you get there for about 8am so you can join the que,one of you go's and quickly grabs a maccie d's breakfast and you get in at areasonable time.
Here's a link to build up the excitment even more!:2thumb:
YouTube - ‪oggiereptiles's Channel‬‏


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

ohh just been informed by my lovely OH that we are getting up at 3am and leaving at 4am ohhhh the joys hahaha,. so yip that should get us there for 8am. hope its worth it as its my first time :blush: :whistling2: 
thanks for the link : victory:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I get back from my holiday in Italy the day before, so we'll be making the drive up from Norwich on the day!


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I would recommend you get there for about 8am so you can join the que,one of you go's and quickly grabs a maccie d's breakfast and you get in at areasonable time.
> Here's a link to build up the excitment even more!:2thumb:
> YouTube - ‪oggiereptiles's Channel‬‏


hahaha yeah i seen this a few weeks back haha very funny and very funky backing music hahaha (look the little fishy) hehe


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

jimnamman said:


> ohh just been informed by my lovely OH that we are getting up at 3am and leaving at 4am ohhhh the joys hahaha,. so yip that should get us there for 8am. hope its worth it as its my first time :blush: :whistling2:
> thanks for the link : victory:


I think it makes it more exciting travelling incredibly early. My frst time as well. You getiing anything good?


----------



## Leopardgeckosuk (Mar 4, 2009)

Would like to go. Anyone with a spare seat in the car from Wirral or Liverpool, would be greatful ad would share petrol costs. Not been to a reptile show in the 4 years I've been keeping and rescueing. (Hmm - spelling).


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

is it the 26th


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> is it the 26th


Sure is.:2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

crap dont look like i be going mate working that sunday


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I think it makes it more exciting travelling incredibly early. My frst time as well. You getiing anything good?


hell yeah, im looking for 2 CWDs for potential breeding program as well as great pets. also looking for biggish viv at low price thats whats on wish list anyway. but even if come away with nothing its gonna be a great day out i think.
what you going for .?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

im going x]


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am hoping that I can go with my mates, it will be really good : victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

am i rite in saying it is on for a cuple days or so if so what is the last day it is on


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

hawktrainer said:


> am i rite in saying it is on for a cuple days or so if so what is the last day it is on


only one day im afraid. (


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

jimnamman said:


> only one day im afraid. (


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

jimnamman said:


> me and other half are driving down from edinburgh, but we are leaving at the crack of dawn, it takes 4 hours so we are planning to leave at 6am in order to be there for 10am and yeahn im also like an exited child at christmas. hehehe :2thumb:


Screw that... Travel lodge cost 32 quid, so i dont mind spending 16 quid to not have to get up early and be tired on the way home lol


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

jimnamman said:


> hell yeah, im looking for 2 CWDs for potential breeding program as well as great pets. also looking for biggish viv at low price thats whats on wish list anyway. but even if come away with nothing its gonna be a great day out i think.
> what you going for .?


Yh. I'm getting a baby Pink tongued skink who will be absolutely stunning!:mf_dribble: And I'm also getting fake plants, crk barh to go i the viv for decor. Vivs already set up and waiting. Oh, ad I'll see wht catches my eye that I like the look of.:2thumb: (and that I know the care of)


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

ambyglam said:


> Screw that... Travel lodge cost 32 quid, so i dont mind spending 16 quid to not have to get up early and be tired on the way home lol



hahaha 32 quid !!!
thats more equipment or decor you could be getting, take a tent man hahaha


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

jimnamman said:


> hahaha 32 quid !!!
> thats more equipment or decor you could be getting, take a tent man hahaha


no 16 quid... going halfers on the room...lol... and tbh the feeling of a good nights sleep and waking up to a nice warm shower then the rep show sure beats the thought of getting up early! I hear negri has just booked his hotel too!


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

haha actually that does sound really appealing, hmmm warm bed , hot shoaer before the show, haha.
i do like the extreme life though, im used to sleeping beneath the stars, and camping out in all kinds of conditions. it sound sound tempting though.
:2thumb:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

im going there from boro. first ever show  too excited


----------



## lankybabe (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very tempted to go, only about 2 hours away from me but don't think I will be buying (Need more room!!)


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

lankybabe said:


> I'm very tempted to go, only about 2 hours away from me but don't think I will be buying (Need more room!!)


Lik eo always say. There's always room for one more.:whistling2:
Or if yuo realy don't have any more room, ask yourself if you realy need a bed when you can have more reps?


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Lik eo always say. There's always room for one more.:whistling2:
> Or if yuo realy don't have any more room, ask yourself if you realy need a bed when you can have more reps?


hahaha, me and my OH have decided to go for the double loft bed (its a double bed on stilts) room for 5` high viv(s) underneath it. but alas we will be getting more reps for underneath it but mainly it is for study space, but all the same a great idea if you just need to have more herps, hehehe 
ohhh and if anyone is intrested thats from IKEA (there are metal fram and wooden frame loft beds) :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

jimnamman said:


> hahaha, me and my OH have decided to go for the double loft bed (its a double bed on stilts) room for 5` high viv(s) underneath it. but alas we will be getting more reps for underneath it but mainly it is for study space, but all the same a great idea if you just need to have more herps, hehehe
> ohhh and if anyone is intrested thats from IKEA (there are metal fram and wooden frame loft beds) :2thumb:


Good idea.:2thumb:
There is always room for one more...or 12. :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Good idea.:2thumb:
> There is always room for one more...or 12. :whistling2: :lol2:


hahaha yeah we were banging our heads together for a while before we came across that idea of the loft bed, went straight to IKEA and they still have them did the measurements and heyho just saving the money now. it is going to save so much space, its quite a small room but we can fit 9 soon to be 10 quite large-ish vivs into it.


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep, few people i'm looking forward to meeting. I've heard it's a good crowd there.

Nick


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

pity this got moved out of the lizard section... this was a post to see which members from the lizard section are going to the show, cos thats the ppl I always talk to!


----------



## ukmorphs (Jul 15, 2007)

Were attending the FBH conference the day before ,was great last year,bumped into a few old pals,Jim pether and Jon coote.........mind u we were all worse for wear by the end of the nite...lol
Theres a big group of us all meeting up in the bar on sunday,should be a good old piss up..........and we have a few people were hopeing to bump into.....Still hopeing my buddy Darren from CPR is coming to stay with me the wk end......


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'm all booked into the Travel Lodge now. Yayyyy! Almost decided not to go as it's costing around £100 just to get there with the cost of petrol and the hotel. I might not be able to afford as much but I figured it's worth it just to see it all!


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

kitschyduck said:


> I'm all booked into the Travel Lodge now. Yayyyy! Almost decided not to go as it's costing around £100 just to get there with the cost of petrol and the hotel. I might not be able to afford as much but I figured it's worth it just to see it all!


yeah costs us £70 fuel money just for the return trip, but im sure its gonna be worth it, ohhh yeah, :2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

The husband wants to take his RX7 down there just so he'll have fun driving, but I told him I'd only pay £50 for fuel, as to be fair he could have taken the Ford Focus lol!


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

its a ford focus we have but we also have to travel around 215 miles each way. so thats 430 miles total round trip, and that in total 8 and half hour drive.


----------

